# I joist bridging



## Robert carozza (Jan 3, 2011)

Framer53 said:


> Want to give me a link to the specs that say that please?


http://www.ilevel.com/literature/TJ-9001.pdf
Look under tji then structural framers pocket guide, I keep it with me at all times in case a know it all try's to tell me my job!


----------



## Robert carozza (Jan 3, 2011)

Robert carozza said:


> http://www.ilevel.com/literature/TJ-9001.pdf
> Look under tji then structural framers pocket guide, I keep it with me at all times in case a know it all try's to tell me my job!


I hope the link helps there's a lot of useful stuff on there!


----------

